# Is it possible to buy a fixed rooster?



## rooless (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm sure this is a hilarious question but do people sell capons? We just had to get rid of the rooster after he spurred me bad. I was afraid the chickens would be devastated but they seem quite glad he's gone. We would like one but without the aggression and we do not plan to breed.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

You can talk to people who have too many roosters that you want a rooster, but a more docile one. Sometimes though a docile rooster in one flock can become more aggressive when he has his own territory and hens.

I'm not even sure if the commercial meat industry bothers with capons anymore with the Cornish Cross breed being dominate. Maybe look for local hatcheries and call them to ask. Some sell ready to lay pullets, maybe they also have someone on staff with the knowhow to capon a rooster. They have to destroy a LOT of males since many people order sexed females, so selling you a rooster would be in their best interest.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm in mass and have 3 dark brahma roosters that are still young. I would love to get one a new home!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

rooless said:


> I'm sure this is a hilarious question but do people sell capons? We just had to get rid of the rooster after he spurred me bad. I was afraid the chickens would be devastated but they seem quite glad he's gone. We would like one but without the aggression and we do not plan to breed.


I'm NOT certain that this would _necessarily _*change* a Rooster's "attitude".....
but...._perhaps.

_Link: *http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/210041/how-to-caponize-a-rooster-warning-graphic-pics*


-ReTIRED-


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I wish I had the ability to do this. I have a couple young roosters I would love to keep. They will unfortunately be dinner one day though :-/


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You don't need a "fixed" rooster. If you don't want chicks then collect eggs like you normally do. Fertile eggs taste no different than non-fertile and they wont hatch unless they are sat on for 21 days. As for aggression, "fixing" in not going to change that. It all depends on the rooster. I would just look for a more docile breed.


----------



## rooless (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks. Think I will just stick to hens. We miss the crowing in the morning. We have a lot of predators around here so thought a rooster might help deter them. We have a lot of hawks, eagles and kites. We've never had a problem with Dirk around. Maybe roosters don't deter them, I know when anything was amiss Dirk was sounding the alarm. Does having more than one rooster help, or is that disaster?


----------



## rooless (Jun 10, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> I'm in mass and have 3 dark brahma roosters that are still young. I would love to get one a new home!


We live in Florida, so it's just a little too far. Are brahma roosters more docile? They are so cute.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

They are the only ones that let me hold them willingly out of all of them. We aren't planning on keeping a rooster but I want to keep one of them.


----------



## ShamrockSilkies (Apr 11, 2013)

Just because a roosters a certain breed doesn't make him aggressive. Every bird has its own personality. Like silkies are known for being sweet and gentle yet out of 8 silkie roosters I have one that attacks me constantly and draws blood. My mom kills any rooster that's aggressive and in 10 years of raising chickens we have only killed 3 roosters. There are ways to make them friendly like smacking them with a fly swatter, when they come at you carry them around the yard as a punishment, the point is YOU have to show dominance. My friend chased her rooster with a rake after he attacked her 5 year old, pinning him against walls with it, pulling out a few feathers and in 2 days he stopped attacking and would instead jump onto their laps and follow them around the yard


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

rooless said:


> Thanks. Think I will just stick to hens. We miss the crowing in the morning. We have a lot of predators around here so thought a rooster might help deter them. We have a lot of hawks, eagles and kites. We've never had a problem with Dirk around. Maybe roosters don't deter them, I know when anything was amiss Dirk was sounding the alarm. Does having more than one rooster help, or is that disaster?


A good "rule-of-thumb" is ONE Rooster for every 10-12 hens.
( I have found my *Buff Orpington* Rooster to be quite Mild-Mannered.)

Cock-a-doodle-do ! With less than a dozen hens...ONE Cock'll do.
-ReTIRED-


----------

